# Iceland: Record 30 Foot Snowfall Not Newsworthy?



## Skydog (Apr 26, 2021)

*ICELAND’S EMIGRATION CENTER DISAPPEARS UNDER SNOW *
*“WE’VE NEVER BEFORE HAD SNOW ON THIS SCALE” *_DECEMBER 20, 2019_​Located in a two-story house, the Emigration Center practically disappeared under a monster dumping of snow delivered by last week’s record-breaking storm.

“When building these houses, it never occurred to us we’d have to shovel [snow] off these roofs. There are, I believe, *9 meters (30 ft)* up to the gable of the biggest house, and the roofs are very steep, too,” continued Þorvaldsson.

“Maybe this is why people emigrated to America,” he jokingly pondered.

*Before*


*After*
​Fearing the structure could collapse, Þorvaldsson said first it was “essential to make sure no one is inside.”

People worked hard shoveling snow off the roofs on Monday, Dec 16, in addition to clearing second story windows so they could access the offices.

Valgeir states that a great deal of work remains to get things up and running again following the snowstorm and resulting power outages — not least for the regions farmers.


The violent snowstorm is also responsible for the deaths of up to 80 horses, according to Sigridur Bjornsdottir, a veterinarian for MAST, the Icelandic Food and Veterinary Authority.

“There is a tradition in Iceland for horses to stay outside year-round, and that has been the case since the country was settled,” said Bjornsdottir. “Farmers do not have stables for these horses, which require considerable space. It is, therefore, hard to imagine what more could have been done.”

The Icelandic Met Office has warned of further disruptive snow, and has issued a yellow weather warning.

The lower latitudes are refreezing in line with *historically low solar activity*.

NASA has recently revealed this upcoming solar cycle will be “the weakest of the past 200 years,” and they’ve correlated previous solar shutdowns to prolonged periods of global cooling here.


*SD Comment* - I was alerted to this little snow squall by Mia’s New Pair of Glasses latest (free) YT video. Her partner is Mr. EMPCOE (Electromagnetic Plasma Change Over Event) himself - Brian Austin Lambert. Connection is that this unheard of snowfall event, massively underreported by the press - if at all - is a sign the next EMPCOE / reset cycle is just around the corner.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-12-29 03:58:41Reaction Score: 1


I definitely did not see this byproduct of the Global Warming mentioned in the news. Here is a couple of related videos.


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2019-12-30 09:10:52Reaction Score: 0


Nothing in the UK! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-12-30 09:16:08Reaction Score: 1




Skydog said:


> People worked hard shoveling snow off the roofs on Monday, Dec 16, in addition to clearing second story windows so they could access the offices.


As if. Clearing snow off of a roof to prevent collapse of the roof is wise but when the snow is so deep you cannot see the walls it seems moot.
And who in their right mind when faced with this amount of snow would 'go to work' via a second storey window!


Skydog said:


> NASA has recently revealed this upcoming solar cycle will be


Be afraid be very afraid, oh and stay away from the REALLY cold places.


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2019-12-30 14:08:55Reaction Score: 1


Emigration Center?  Well hell I thought I could just show up because who else would?


----------

